# New to Raw feeding, can you suggest freezer size to get



## coco78 (Sep 28, 2011)

We are getting ready to switch to all raw feeding for our two dogs. I have a male boxer, who should be at about 90lbs, about 5 lbs overweight right now. I know that sounds giant for a boxer, but his father was a very large dog from European lines. At 90lbs he has the right amount of tuck up and his last rib is visible. We also have a new doberman puppy, female, who is 15 weeks old. I am not sure how big she is going to be. Her dad was 120lbs and her mom was 65lbs. I am guesstimating she will end up around 70-75lbs. So....we are going to purchase a freezer that will be for the dogs' food and I was wondering what size you would suggest. I will be doing group buying through our local raw feeding co-op. I don't want to buy too small, but don't want to overbuy either. Thanks so much for the help, and thank you for all the great info on here!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Overbuy?!? No such thing. Meat shopping is addictive. Those are some big pups. I have four collies and 2 shelties - we have a 26 cubic food upright freezer. It hold between 600 - 700 pounds depending on how it is packed nad the shape of the purchases. I checked into chest freezers but being short I have difficulty reaching the bottom and being a little OCD in some areas I like being able to see everything on the shelves and doors. It has worked great for us. I but from co-op and meat suppliers and usually get 200 - 400 pounds at a time. I think going a little too big is better than wishing you had more space.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

with two big dogs, i'd be getting the biggest baddest side by side i could afford.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would definitely start at the lower end of your calculations because its always easier to add more food in than it is to deal with dogs with cannon butt from eating too much. 

As far as freezers go, first I'd look for a used one on craigslist. Second, I would suggest getting two freezers if you can because meat shopping is in fact addictive and even when you've got many months worth of food, you still have this desire to get more meat. And ya gotta have somewhere to put your stash LOL! Thirdly, I think that standup freezers are better than chest freezers because they're easier to access meat in. 

Good luck and I'm glad to hear you're making the switch!


----------



## coco78 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Guess I won't worry about getting one too big  We are definitely going to get an upright and I think at least a 20 cubic foot. Since we already have a second fridge/freezer in the garage, we might have stop at the third appliance  Found one on craigslist and will go take a look asap. Excited to get ready to go for our dogs!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah bigger is definitely better. I have a 16.5cu. ft. upright and I already want a bigger one (or just another one) LOL!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, go for the Big Guns!! LOL. I use an upright, the freezer of another fridge/freezer, AND space in the "human" side by side in the kitchen! You will see deals you "just can't pass up" and you never have to worry about storage! Welcome to the Raw Side


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Get one of each! ha ha, I have three, two uprights and one chest. I keep all my cases in the uprights and then when I package the dogs meals into their freezer ziploc bags I put them into the chest freezer, mine has a divider so it makes it way easier to tell where things are though! Good Luck finding the perfect one.


----------

